# Long 445 Brake issue



## dave althouse (Feb 2, 2021)

The right brake seemed to be dragging, plowing snow, kept pulling to that side. Long story short... when I crawled under the tractor and started looking for problems found the outside brake lever seized up. I disconnected the lever from the brake pedal and hammered the lever to release the brake. My very badly illustrated service manual does not help much, just how to replace the brake band. It's obvious that there is a lack of lubrication. My question....is there a path to take to lubricate without taking the wheel/tire/final drive of the tractor. Not sure where it's hanging up, like I said my manual leaves much to be desired when it come to clear photos of parts and the locations. Don't want to start removing nuts and bolts unless I know the results. Anyone with info would be gratly appreciated.

dave


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I believe the brakes on your tractor are very close (if not identical) to these diagrams. Hopefully these links will come through for you on your devise.





Login







na.apb.agcocorp.com










Login







na.apb.agcocorp.com





Removing the cover item #2 on the second page should provide access to some of the moving parts involved. Maybe a hosing down with a good penetrating fluid will help free things up.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks like they don't.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Fedup said:


> Looks like they don't.


Anyway, look for a cover under the rear main housing just below where the shaft/lever (probably the one you've been beating on) goes into the housing. Removing that cover should expose some of what's giving you trouble.


----------



## dave althouse (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks, think this will be a spring fix, just need to figure out which part is binding and if I can deal with it thru the access hole.


----------

